# Fishingtiger's 1st Actual Carp Trip!



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well.....took Fishingtiger out to Buckeye today to do a little carping. The morning started off slow.......but it picked up. I believe he landed 4 fish or so, and had a couple break off. MisoOhio and Carpless joined us on the bank. Miso left early, and Carpless and I ended up being the last to leave. Mike had a few fish. I managed 12 in the time I was there, with 2 hook pulls. All on maize. Nothing fancy. Just got a swim going and that was it. It was good fishing with you today FT! We'll hook up again soon for some CFD action, and some stream smallie fishin' like we talked about  

PS: I'll get the pics posted when Miso get's back from the dirt track


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

We have another cult...I mean CAG member?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a great time. Landing them things wasn't as hard as everyone said it was. Well until they got close to the bank and then tried to take off again. I think I actually landed 2 or 3 and lost 2. I almost took out carpless and MisoOhio when one of the carps spit the hook at me while I was applying pressure with the pole. That Euro gear is something different. Heck carp gear is something different. Thanks for showing me the ropes. I wouldn't say I am new cult member just yet. I am just visiting the group. 

Here's my first carp of the day.









Shawn's mirror??? carp









Thanks again.


fishintiger


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job guys...and nice looking mirror. I always like fishing that area, and would have been out there to join you all today had i not already had other plans.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a good day, thats a nice mirror you got there Shawn.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tiger,

The fishing was pretty fast around 2:00 or so. The wind picked up and found my pile of chum.  I had a double run. Both alarms started screaming at the same time. Carpless took one of them and I landed the other. When we hit the "Top Secret Lake CFD", you'll be hooked


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

That mirror was awesome. Miso has a pic to post yet of it. HOpefully it isn't dark. I wanted a water shot with it, and the sun was to my back. We'll see


----------

